# Female chasing male guppy??



## mileshs95 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello, my female guppy is chasing the male and nipping at his tail. Why is she doing this?? Could she do any real damage to him?


----------



## fish4ever (Mar 16, 2011)

How many guppies do you have? Guppies like to be in groups of four or more anything less than that could mean bullying. You should also have around 3 females for each male. Otherwise the males will fight.


----------



## mileshs95 (Sep 24, 2011)

i just have 2, one male and one female.. would the female be the one bullying the male?


----------

